#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Contact us for your bank instruments such as SBLC/BG

## summitplc

*Are you having one or two difficulties from other financial instrument lender? I want you to take a chance with us you will never regret doing business deal with our firm.We have direct and efficient providers.



I am the sole (Direct) mandate to several genuine efficient providers for lease/sales BG/ SBLC and other financial instruments, at reasonable prices, Issuance by top AAA rated Bank in Europe.Presently, we focus on BG/SBLC for Lease and Sale transactions, However, our Lease BG/SBLC/MTN is 6%+2% and Sale at 32%+2%.

Should you find this interesting and acceptable? Kindly, contact us and we shall review and respond with DOA within 48hrs maximum.

Please request for full procedure details if interested.(WE MOVE FIRST)

BROKERS ARE WELCOME & 100% PROTECTED!!!

For further inquiry contact:

Contact us for further detail:
Email:~ summitfinancialplc@gmail.com


Contact us for your bank instruments such as SBLC/BG*See More: Contact us for your bank instruments such as SBLC/BG

----------

